# Get to work you bums!;)



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Who else is looking to get back into building stuff? Now with the Holidays behind me I am starting to get excited about 2009.

Mass make & take let's set a date.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

We've already got a Make and Take planned for February here in FL. 
Time to roll!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i NEED TO PAINT THAT BUCKY MOM IN LAW GOT ME FOR XMAS! sweeeeet!!!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm game for a make and take. Uh. something local though. lol


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

It was nice to have some time off - but if I put if off any longer - I'll never get anything on my list done.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have started to build this. With a few changes.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm very eager to getting started, but may not have a location this year


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to get started on my kicking legs prop.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

sheesh! I cant even think about halloween untill I can clear a path in the snow to the shed!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AH i am on build suspension untill february then i gotta finish those pillars that were started last year


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well the holidays may be over and behind but I probably won't get into swing until April or May as the winter/spring season is when I spent time with my other hobby - programming.

[begin shameless plug]
Right now my team is trying to squeeze out a decent and nearly faithful computer adaptation of H.P.Lovecraft's The Case of Charles Dexter Ward using a hybrid old school Sierra/LucasArts style adventure and console RPG style engine.
[end shameless plug]

Anyways, in the mean time I've been tossing around a handful of themes for this year that budget appropriate then let and friends vote on which I should tackle. This year's rule of thumb - big outdoorsy haunt projects MUST get done in the summer, drying times suck in the fall.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

I just found out I am off work next week Not good for the check book but great for the yard haunt. The first project of the year is a version of Fetch's "Little Sister" prop. The mechanism is very impressive. Then if time allows its on to paper mache pumpkins. Last year I carved 30 pumpkins the few days before Halloween. I am never carving another pumpkin again.:googly: So this year they will be paper mache.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin:

i have had a small delay on my fountain...as i have never used a power saw before...but i think i will try anyway....or wait for my uncle to come into town again.

i know i really need to get a move on!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I seriously need to rebuild the body chassis on my torso crawler. And I need to start playing with the Basic stamp I bought and never played with yet. I'm never going to make it into the 21st century if I don't start getting serious about electronics.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I have started to build this. With a few changes.


LMAO!

I have a few small modest projects in mind for this year. I'm building a ghost ring, rocking tombstone, and I'm thinking about corpsing a Blucky. 
Maybe a Pumpkinrot, I've never done one of those. I hope I can figure out the whole mache thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can tinker with small stuff in the house but as of right now the shop is about 20 degrees. Paint, latex and glue dont do well at those temps. Maybe by April.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

As much as i would like to start the weather is killing me as well. 20* and snow suck! I figure around April May is when i will start. I am using the winter to finalize my ideas and decide on what projects i want to do for this year. So far i have to make 3-4 Resident Evil Dogs/ Hell Hounds, One Bucky BBQ, A Bucky Grave Digger, and if i have time a static prop of my old costume "freak N' monster" Its gonna be a busy spring/summer/fall. 

Hopefully this economy will allow all of us to do what we love this Halloween. I am a tad nervous and am debating if i should just hold off this year and wait till things are more stable.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Doc, I'm going to work with mache this year too. The stuff Stolloween and Pumpkinrot create with it are amazing. Scott will be on episode 4 of Hauntcast, so I can pick his brain.
Learning electronics is also on the list this year. I'm starting the 3 Axis skull soon. Also another cool pneumatic prop, not sure what I'm going to make, but I have a few ideas.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> Doc, I'm going to work with mache this year too. The stuff Stolloween and Pumpkinrot create with it are amazing. Scott will be on episode 4 of Hauntcast, so I can all pick his brian.
> Learning electronics is also on the list this year. I'm starting the 3 Axis skull soon. Also another cool pneumatic prop, not sure what I'm going to make, but I have a few ideas.


Guess I'd better get busy on some new stuff so I have something to talk about


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I want to get into servos this year. Doc has helped me already, but there's no experience like hands on.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> I have started to build this. With a few changes.


If I was that flexible I would never leave the house. 

I am taking a break from building to make some cool music for some cool halloweenie type people!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What are y'all waiting on??!!?.....I already built my articulated man, and he was not even on my "to do" list for this year


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I want to get into servos this year. Doc has helped me already, but there's no experience like hands on.


Aye there's the rub. Finally breaking down and saying "Awright already!" and getting off yerass and doing it. That's my biggest problem... that foot-inna-door stage. Things are usually ridiculously easier than you'd imagined once you get started and let your understanding of it sink in.... the key is getting started. Why I've been dreading sinking my teeth into that damned controller I have no idea, but I need to bite the bullet and start playing with it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"...I need to bite the bullet and start playing with it."

do that too much and you'll get chaffed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My problem is that I'm not all that handy.........but now that we're in a new house and have the space, I hope to try to make and build a few things for the 09.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> AH i am on build suspension untill february then i gotta finish those pillars that were started last year


a build suspension?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The wife asked me to give it a rest for a few months and I changed jobs so it was time for abreak


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I am not a cold weather person. Going to start get things together and build in April or May.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> [begin shameless plug]
> Right now my team is trying to squeeze out a decent and nearly faithful computer adaptation of H.P.Lovecraft's The Case of Charles Dexter Ward using a hybrid old school Sierra/LucasArts style adventure and console RPG style engine.
> [end shameless plug]


Well, you've got me interested!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am waiting to hear if the addition to the house is a go or not , because if it is i will have lots more space but will seriously take a big hit to the halloween budget this year.. not that it hasnt taken a big enough hit with the vet bills from the cats.


----------



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually joined CalHaunts this year and have a make and take next weekend. Hooray! It'll be a tombstone popper. Looking forward to it, as it'll be my first animatronic.
Trying to create space to create critters, so I feel like I'm already behind. Oh, well!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Systematic Chaos said:


> I'm game for a make and take. Uh. something local though. lol


I'd be up for a local make and take too.  There's a couple more from this area on HF - maybe we should try to get something organized.


----------

